# Marathon seat covers=2 months out!!!



## bilgerat (Jul 5, 2016)

I ordered a set of marathon seat covers on Friday, I got an email today that stated they are ...
"A​t this time of year production time is running approximately 2 Months out for delivery" 
2 MONTHS???? not sure if I want to wait that long for seat covers 

are they worth the wait ?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 6, 2016)

In my opinion they are, I have had a set of them on my last two trucks and they are awesome. Tough to install the first time but they fit perfectly and last forever.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 6, 2016)

Absolutely worth it.  I've had mine for going on 4 years and they are tough as nails and fit like a glove.


----------



## getaff (Jul 6, 2016)

How much are they?  I need a tough set of covers on mine.  I tear up my seats on the side where I get in and out


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 6, 2016)

getaff said:


> How much are they?  I need a tough set of covers on mine.  I tear up my seats on the side where I get in and out



Go to their website and choose the configuration you want.  It all depends on your truck.  Single cab is obviously cheaper than full cab.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2016)

Well worth it and well worth the wait. I really like mine. Almost 2 years old and still look like new.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2016)

I got a $50 off code from Lee n Tiffs face book page  , not sure if it still good because its not posted on there now. I paid $261for My standard cab Chevy, wont see them till the first of sept but at least Ill have them before hunting season. getting the seats recovered in a few weeks and wanted to protect them.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2016)

yep that code has expired but they do give a military discount


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 7, 2016)

Had mine for 2 years.Well worth the money.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 7, 2016)

Didn't like mine at all. They were hard to get on with all the electronics under the seat. I took them off after about a year to wash and found where they left black smudges from some kind of seam adhesive. I never put them back on. The company didn't seem to care at all about the issue. They were an expensive lesson in my book.


----------



## chill15 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've had mine for 12 1/2yrs and almost 400k miles and the bottom cover of the drivers seat is just starting to wear out.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 9, 2017)

Ordered a set of Marathon covers back in August. They told me 8 weeks. I think that I received them in 6 or 7 weeks. Anyway...........They look good, installed easily, I'm happy with them. Boo-Yah!


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 12, 2017)

I really like mine. I could see trouble installing them to look good, so I paid a car upholstery shop to do the job right. The cost was reasonable, and the seats look great.


----------



## pikehunter (Oct 26, 2017)

They are the best seat covers made. I have owned two sets and have never regretted the time it took to receive them or the money that they cost-both of which, at first, seem substantial


----------

